# Is there a model you refuse to play without?



## Cards344 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have an Autocannon Havoc squad I always play, I never make a Chaos list without it. When I fisrt started playing I decided to have a Havoc Squad with Autocannons, it semed like a good Idea, so I bought the Auto Cannon guys and decided to buy the Warsmith model so they would have a cool Aspiring Champion.

No matter what the squad has always been useful in any game, its gotten to the point that my friends try to kill them first. They think that if they can assault the squad it will be done for, but the aspiring champion keeps proving them wrong. The Aspiring Champion in assault has killed over 5 squads of wraiths, over 12 Genestealers, untold number of Gaunts, a Flying Hive Tyrant a Space Marine Bike Squad, and put 2 woulds on the Night Bringer, just to name a few. 

This simple Aspiring Champion with his Powerfist and Combi Melta named Captain Falcon after Falcon Punching and Killing an Attack Bike has killed so much I have decided to make Him the Lord of my army and never play a game without him and His Retinue Havoc Squad.

Does anyone else have a model or unit that has always come through for them and will always field, I would love to here about them?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Cards344 said:


> I have an Autocannon Havoc squad I always play, I never make a Chaos list without it. When I fisrt started playing I decided to have a Havoc Squad with Autocannons, it semed like a good Idea, so I bought the Auto Cannon guys and decided to buy the Warsmith model so they would have a cool Aspiring Champion.
> 
> No matter what the squad has always been useful in any game, its gotten to the point that my friends try to kill them first. They think that if they can assault the squad it will be done for, but the aspiring champion keeps proving them wrong. The Aspiring Champion in assault has killed over 5 squads of wraiths, over 12 Genestealers, untold number of Gaunts, a Flying Hive Tyrant a Space Marine Bike Squad, and put 2 woulds on the Night Bringer, just to name a few.
> 
> ...


Devastators with Missile launchers, and a tactical squad with meltagun and heavy bolter... Dont know why, always seems to end up on my list..


----------



## devilgaunt (Aug 11, 2008)

I always make a Tyranid list with Termagants armed with Devourers. They eat through any T4 with any kind of save. If I can get the whole brood to get their shots off at Terminators then they are great at killing them by making them make lots of armor saves. Once I shot 20 Devilgaunts into a group of Black Templar and made them take 18 saves from shooting. :victory:


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

Stealthsuits. they are generally my MVPs turning the tide at the right moment. They were tough to learn to use properly, and sometimes i get them wiped out over using them but they have won me many a game.


----------



## Scytherayne (Aug 10, 2008)

I refuse to play any game without my Necron lord, he has taken down Kharn the Betrayer, 3 Hive Tyrants, 4 venerable dreadnoughts, an ENTIRE squad of black company and 632 guardsmen.

Not in the same game of course, but he has never had to make a single WBB roll in any of those combats. Most awesome k:


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a HtH Scout Sgt with a powerfist that I never forget to bring into battle. Usually half way though the battle the scout squad and my Chaplain w/ Thunderhammer meet in the middle after cleaning up each flank. My friend simply does not send his Carnifex towards that scout squad anymore. Sadly that scout Sgt has lasted for fights than just about any model in my army except the Vet w/ Meltagun, who has just survived almost as many times.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My SM Captain with a pair of MC Lightning Claws and Termie Armor, my friends at my old club called him the Blender.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Terminator lord with khorne daemon weapon, he never seems to roll ones with that thing  And, he's downed an entire assault squad in close combat before they could move as well as a nurgle daemon codex daemon prince, 2 carnifexes, and countless standard marines.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Terminators. I have never played an SM list without terminators. They just totally rock my world, they have killed soo much stuff it isn't funny.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a king russ demolisher that has seen every battle that I've had, has been a total bullet magnet and has never gotten more than a crew stunned result. The last game that I had was against necrons and the last two turns my demolisher was in their deployment zone and took everything they had and then just drove away with the victory. I just love that tank...

Leinad


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

My Plasma Cannon Devastator Squad; 4 PCs and a sarge with plasma pistol and powerfist. Even before 5ed those guys were wracking up kills like nobody's business and have turned the game for me numerous times. They saved my command squad by taking out a unit of Genestealers before they could charge, and from that day on I haven't gone to war without them


----------



## scarbrand (Aug 19, 2008)

my skull taker their is never a battle were i havent used my skull taker with a maxed out squad of blood letters SKULLZ FOR THE SKULL THRONE and all the other general chaos stuff


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

mine would have to be either my multi-melta attack bikes going down the flanks(had one bike take over 60 rapid fire saves and pass them all) or mephiston(very effective at making most opponents cringe when he stomps through their command squad)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Necron: I aways have destroyers never make a list without them they are far to valuable and always effective.

Khorne: always takes a daemon prince for 140pts its a absolute steal.

Space marines: It used to be dreadnaoghts but now I would be my devastator squad with 2 plasma cannons and 2 heavy bolters.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

My SM Ven. Dread with Lascanon and Missile Launcher (+Tank hunter ability) I do not have one list with him not on it.


----------



## Neccies rule (Jul 14, 2008)

i have a model that is my mascot, he's a skeleton with a shotgun (named shotgun skelly) that just has to be used, mostly as a necron warrior but he's been upgraded to the changeling for my daemons (i like the fluff of the changling it'll let you use anything as him)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

More out of fluff than the fact that they're absurdly useful, I always bring at least one Chaplain. You can't very well be kissing the Church's backside without an ordained priest leading the army, after all...


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I have one grey knight justicar I refuse to play without. He made his bionics save 3 times in a row :shok:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Guys, I have to say thumbs up for an awesome thread.

In the past I have had periods of refusing to field my army without my emperors champion... lets face it, it rocks your socks...

And then it changed to one squad of deathwatch marines, fully leaden with power swords, no heavy or special weapons, and a captain armed with artificer armour, a thunder hammer, termi honours, iron halo, and a twin linked plasma gun (combi weapon) like the ultra marines captain (cant remember his name)...

I once played necrons who ate through most of my army (I hate necrons, basically they kick ass), and at the crucial moment my deathwatch deep struck into the right spot for most effect and started hacking through hordes of necrons, who just kept coming and had LOADS of reserves. I wish I had kept count of how many died, but it was a great many, including a bunch of Pariahs that had bad dice rolls. What took them down in the end was a tidal wave of scarabs... it was worth it...


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

In the early days, it was my chaplin. He was the cause of most of my wins back then, leading his assault squad and ripping apart the enemies flank. His last great battle, him and his retinue held off a wraithlord long enough for the rest of the army to finish off the Iyanden forces (4th rules/expansion/codex). Awarded top honours. Now it's my Force Commander. He's managed to kill Kharn the Betrayer (and friends) with the help of only a 5 man tactical squad.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Sgt. Hawkeson. He started out in my Guard regiment as a humble conscript, then got painted up as a full dog soldier. When he took down a hive tyrant in single combat, I glued an eagle wing to his helmet. Since then, he has killed two wraithguard in HtH, taken out three posessed at range, blown up a defiler (woo-hoo krak grenades!)... Yeah, he kicks ass.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Since the lash of submission, my slaaneshy psyker comes everywhere...
And I also use him in 40k, hehe


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Monoliths, lots of Monoliths...


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Land Raiders. I always use at least 1 of my LR's, even if it is not necessary or foolish. Although I try to use all 3 when possible. For me, half the fun is having 3 Landie's and lascannoning everything to death.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

the emperors champion..... oh wait, hes compulsory.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Big Mek Grognutz and 'is Shokk Attak Gun. Itz gunna be da killyest fing out dere, apart from me, Da Boss, o' corse.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

Emperor's Champion. Ends Crisis suits and IG command squads with a-vengeance.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

land raider. Big box full of zerkers, lovely.
Lasted two turns against my mates army. This sounds weak untill you realise my mate plays marines, with 6 lascannons, 2 twin-lined lascannons. That 16 shots to kill it!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I first started a fluff representative Salamanders army, and there's something that I loved (considering at the local Gaming Club there was always Nids, Orks and Guardsmen to play against) about having my 3 Heavy Support Choices being a Rhino with extra storm bolter, Hunter Killer for the lack of Anti-Tank weaponry, with 10 Space Marines inside, 4 with Flamers, Verteran Sergeant with Lightning Claw and Storm Bolter.

Since seeing their effectiveness, I had to always field a squad of troops, with as many flamers as Possible. Including Grey knights, and Custodes. First unit I've ever created of them as well.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

My avatar. He's my staple HQ now. Tough as old nuts, amd if he does get into combat then he's nearly impossible to take down. For me at any rate.


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, its not so much that I would never think of not bringing him, I have to bring him.

Belial is my man. Otherwise, no Deathwing troops for me...

Hes good...at taking plasma wounds and being insta-killed.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

My Weirdboy.

There is simply no better way to get a mob of 30 Boyz across the board quickly.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

My chaos Sorceror on a disc of Tzeench, that thing took me ages to build and paint so there is no way on earth I'm leaving that behind!


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Well ever since he took down a baneblade in one turn of combat, it would have to be Kharn.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

My Chaplain and some sort of assault squad is a necessity for me. As an example, in one of the games I played this weekend, the Chappy and 6 Assault Marines carved their way through a 10 man squad of Chaos Marines, a 7 man Berserker Squad, Melta-bombed a predator, and banished a Demon Prince. It cost all of the Assault Marines their lives but the Chaplain survived with one wound to spare. I'd say that they were pretty cost effective in that game considering it was just a 1000 point annihilation mission.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Mephiston. I usually don't play him but seeing people's faces when I take him out of the box is priceless


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

A chaplain of some sorts and at least one tactical squad with a nice array of deadly weaponry. Always good fun seeing my chaplain with jump pack and powerfist with a 5 man death company take a hail of fire and then in the next turn slaughter large quantities of enemies :biggrin:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

2 units of 10 with Plasma guns and lascannons and a 10-man devestator squad with 4 rockets and my sergent with plama and power fist


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Mine used to be the Pheonix Lord Fuegan with a squad of Fire Dragons. He has melted enough tanks and armoured companies for me to lose count of his tank kills... Of course everyone at my shop began to recognize the huge threat he poses to their tanks and would spend a round or two making sure he dies a painfull death (damn las cannons... :angry

Now I can't field an Army without Eldrad Ulthran. 3 powers a turn... come on... who can resist that?

Eldar Psycher Cheeseness FTW!!!


----------



## World Eater (Aug 31, 2008)

Hail,

I have used a WolfGuard leader in a Space Wolves scout squad for some time.
Seems to always get those units in the enemies' zone providing heavy fire. Twelve Basilisks, eight Leman Russ( O' Russ forgive this Wolf) tanks, seven vindicare Tanks, two Chaos Land Raiders, one Grey Knights Land Raider, about a dozen or so Havok and Devastator squads, a monolith, four Vindicare assassins(never trusted dem assassin bastards!) and Three yes three Baneblades.
Because I used him in all my Space Wolves games, I gave him a name and background(the background I may put in another post in another thread).
I called him 'Anvar the Lone Wolf'. Based on the fact he was loner it suited just fine fluff wise. I went so far to make an Inquisitor character of him and have used his persona in 2 role playing threads in other sites. I was given many kudos for this character in both sites.

BFTBG!!!

World Eater


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

before the chaos marine codex got fucked i would never fight a battle without my Dark Apostle. This guy was insane and by far more effective on the battlefield then the Warsmith i have for my Iron Warriors. Ever since the codex got changed my Iron Warriors Daemon Prince is someone i cant live without. looks like an obliterator on super warp roids. this guy has yet to have fallen and has killed two avatars of khaine in a four way apocalypse battle.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

I will never play a game withous at least one Assassin. I know its meant to be one choice but I just can't bring myself to choose between the callidus and the vindicare.


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

Scarabs, scarabs and more scarabs. These guys are such an affordable little power house and damn fast too. Disruptor fields are a must for these guys. Vehicle destroyers and tarpits all rolled into one model, awesome.

Did I mention that I like scarabs...


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Puggsley, my dread. He has never fired a shot at my own troops, and has always caused havoc amongst my opponent's forces, aven if it was by being a fire mqagnet, and tying up five to seven times his points by refusing to die quickly or easily.

he has also been very amusing, there have been games that hwe has survived untold firepower, to be destroyed by a shokk attack gun on a malfunction, then have the worst streak of 6's come up thereby destroying him in an unprobable manner, then there was the lone scarab....


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

May the nightbringer bless that scarab and raise him up to the rank of command squad scarab, retinue to Pestilence, Lord of scarabs.

Did I mention that I like scarabs...


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

My humble Guardsmen (which I'd need to take anyway) and Lieutenant Macavity with his power fist.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

I find that I'm totally incapable of fielding an army without necron warriors. Don't know quite why . . . .

:angel:


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

My Vindicator. Since i have it(a few month ago), he managed to destroy a complete squad of SM Veterans(even if he was immobilised), and 2 Killa-kans before both of these squads could use their weapons or charge an ennemy!!!!! My Obliterators are good too, but they dont have as much punch as the Vindicator..and the razor blade is awsome :victory:


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

Belial, just because I like to play deathwing.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Lord Commander Solar Macharius. Against CSM, Necrons, Tau, and regular SM the ability to always go first no matter what is extremely useful. It doesn't make up for my extremely poor dice rolls though... Just the other day my Macharius command squad took ONE wound in close combat, failed the morale check, failed the trademark item re-roll, and then I tied my opponent on the sweeping advance roll and lost the entire squad. Bleh.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

For Each army I own it is differant here is the run down 

For my Chaos Space Marine It has to be my Deamon Prince

For My Eldar a Dire Avenger Exarch with Blade Storm

Imperial Guard It is my Hell Puppy. The Hell Puppy is a Chimera I converet to a Flamer Variant ti has 2 Heavy Flamers As Soon I get a around to it I will put Imperial Tank Commander Arty in it. I sculpted a Tanker Bust using green stuff to represent me.

Space marines Is my Tactical Squad that is Painted. The Sgt has a Bolt Pistol and power Sword then there is a Flamer and Missile Launcher. The Sgt I call Steven Segal because he has long hair. In the past 3 games I played my Space Marines the Tacticals Have proved the points time and time again

those are my Armies that are complete and have play time

I just started a tau Army but I am waiting on it to arrive.
There will be one peices that I always put on the table because I think they Look awesome and they are metal and everyone know I have a metal mini fetish. Almost all on my armies are all metal. The tau Army will be My first Plastic Army. So Here are the guys that will always be on the table a Pathfinder Shas'ui and a Limited edition Tau Fire Warrior Shas Ui


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

For my guard is got to be my baneblade, in every battle iv had bar 1 or 2 its torn apart countless squads of fire warriors and battlesuits  not forgetting the hammerheads and broadsides  in total it must of destroyed easily of 200 troops and 40 battlesuits now? i cant actualy quit remember and its probably racked up about 20 tank kills  best thing i just cant play a game without it ^^


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

My hammerhead is always used, its ranked up a nice kill ratio against tanks and even Ordnance blasted a few IG and a load of space marines.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Stealers. Love em to bits!


----------



## Duci (Sep 26, 2008)

it has to be my space wolves venarable dread cos its a HQ i have it in every list


----------



## fosit of the emperor (Sep 26, 2008)

Mine would have to be a devestator squad, 4 plasma cannons also if i have points I give them imperial fists chapter trait tank hunters so they're even better at popping light vehicles, once scored 32 wounds on a grey hunters squad. Now they appear in every list 1000 and up.


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't play without my converted Emps children Lord, and i absolutely love my Vindicator's and struggle to make a list without one...or two.....or three...sometimes k:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

my terminator command squad. i can't play without them, and maybe the vindicator.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Combination of Slaanesh Daemon Prince and Vindicator. That combo brought my friends Death Company out of cover and into a very tight circle. Then BOOM! :mrgreen: Killed all but Lemartes and either 1-2 Death Company marines. He had a full squad of them too :mrgreen:


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

kharn the betrayer so far he has hacked his way throught 2 enemy chaos warrors squads on his own a crazed chaos dreadnought with a khornate chaos lord armed with lightning claws and a chaos vindicator all in one game his chain axe rocks he just cant be beaten


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

My Col. Schafer modle, hes just cool looking, and not bad. Although I use him as an HSO with some wargear.


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

My bikes, Having fielded whole armies of them I can't bring myself to make a list without them (and they always make their points back with interest), before them it was always a land speeder of some description


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

My Basilisk. Rains round after round of str:9 AP:3 shots, INDIRECT FIRE!! The only time I've played without it is when I didn't have it, and in 500 pt. battles.


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

Multi Melta Attack Bikes...they're just too good.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Im with IamI1966, Basilisks, can't beat a 100pt Battle cannon. Just one difference though.. I use e'm in 500 pt battles also.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

My mega armoured Warboss,where would I be without my 2 tonne badass?


----------



## Netganks (Oct 16, 2008)

Played tomb kings for a while couldn't play the game without the urshibi (sorry about spelling).


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

At the moment in my Chaos Marines force its my Daemon Prince of Khorne, haven't played without him in the last 5 battles. In my old Guard army it was my Hellhound as it was just so danged good against the Horde armies I usually face.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a chaplin that in the 4th ed marine codex was a beast. He could take down anything that was placed infront of him with little trouble thanks to his Command Squad backing him up.

He got real lame in 5th edition so I might have to drop him and trade up for a jacked Capitan or maybe a Lib in a support role.


----------

